# When you go to bid a job



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Don't worry I'm not looking for help on actual bid numbers!:jester:

But how does your normal job bid go? What all do you bring, I realize this will vary depending on the job. But when you set up an appointment with a home owner what is your routine once you get there? 

For me I try to show up early and be halfway clean. If I was just drywalling all day I won't show up covered in dust looking like casper the ghost. I have things like tape measures and levels in the truck if I need them. I bring a leather type organizer/planner that has a legal pad for notes and calculator and pens/pencils and business cards. Also has some of the more common pamphlets and brochures on things that pertain to the job. I have some bid memos for smaller jobs that I can write up and hand over to the home owner right away. For larger jobs I will just take notes and measurements and write it all up later and mail, email, or hand deliver the bid.

Just wondering how others keep organized when bidding jobs? What all they bring along with them? How they go about putting a bid together, not the actual bid but what info they gather when you go to a job to put together a bid. 

I do pretty good on bids but feel like I could be better organized and more efficient so I don't spend so much time on bids. Also to help so I don't forget anything when I go to look at the job. I've been doing it long enough that for the most part I can walk in and visualize everything and ask the questions I need to in order to get everything in the bid. But once in a while I'll forget something and have to call the HO later or worse forget something on the bid. Just trying to streamline and fine tune my bidding process so wondering how others do it to see if I'm missing anything or have areas to improve on.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Make yourself a checklist that you take to each meeting.

Break it down by trade and the associated work.

Diagrams help and take pictures.

Get a laser measuring device.

A call or two back to the client may show your interest in the job, too many calls and they will doubt your ability.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I have trouble talking while scrutinizing, so I always take a lot of pictures then basically do a second walkthrough when I get home. You pick up little stuff in the pictures that you might not have noticed on first glance.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

+1 on taking pictures.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

I have been thinking about this for a while. 

I plan to make up a series of questions to my self that I take with me. 
yes or no type such as

on site parking 
toilets on site
access ladder into attic
lived in home/building site
garage available to store materials
extra high ladder needed to reach ceiling or above stairs
lights in attic
water available for mixing , cleaning etc


these questions will help you price the job better but remember in a few weeks that there is something you must bring


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a checklist for bidding jobs that is around a hundred items, starts at land acquisition and ends at screens, i keep that in my portfolio for a walk through for reference.

Like Alan M i use a checklist for material staging, porta potty and dumpster locations, staging, access, PITA ect... it also has reminders for matching trim profiles and hard ware, ect.... 

I got that check list from Lead Carpenters Handbook a long while ago and expanded it. The first checklist is in house.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Some good advice and I do the same.Lots of pics.When your sitting down latter to estimate the job they come in handy.
I also take a tablet with me that has some features or products saved that the HO may want to incorporate into the design,Nothing to set in stone but gives me a better idea of their style when estimating the project.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

I do a combination of all these things. I recently started using an iPad to take all my notes during the meeting. I have a blank list that I just fill in as I go (access, work location in relation to parking, pets, special considerations, etc) I can then quickly take pics with the iPad as I'm writing notes. I also have different photo albums of last jobs to show the client. I find it helps sell the job immensely if you can show them you have done their type of project before.
I also carry a stud finder, tape, laser measure for big rooms, pens, and cards in my manly leather satchel.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

griz said:


> Make yourself a checklist that you take to each meeting.
> 
> Break it down by trade and the associated work.
> 
> ...


I have been trying to put together a checklist of sorts of issues I've run into in the past and things to watch out for. But should probably put together a full checklist for each phase. 

The first thing I do when I go to the job site is to do a rough sketch and by rough I mean rough. I just do a rough layout and take measurements. The homeowners probably watch me and think their 5 year old could draw better! But its quick and I understand it all. I could spend a lot of time drawing it all to scale with a straight edge but feel like it would be wasting the homeowners time and my time. I guess I could start carrying a drafting triangle to at least make my lines straight and right angles. Its a fine line between looking sloppy and taking to much time to look good. 

I bought a laser measerer today. Was at menards picking up some other stuff and they had a Johnson 100' one on sale for 50 bucks so I picked it up. Pretty nice and says accurate to 1/16" in 100'. They had nicer ones but they were a lot more so figured this one would be a good start. And if it gets broke or lost I won't be out a lot.

I take some pictures but should take more. 

Thanks for the tips so far.


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

+ another on taking lots of photos. Absolutely invaluable. From catching missed items & potential conflicts, to documenting existing damage you never noticed when you were onsite. It is tough to be personable and attentive to the client, and be pragmatic & focused & get all the details noted at the same time.

I often try to take pics with a tape measure in the shot. Helps a lot with busy areas that have multiple different items close together. Saves drawing complex sketches. Don't always know which item will be the critical # after the plan mutates a few times.

I often blue tape notes to the wall for the photos, so I know where the measurement came from later. -- Off finished ceiling, off soffit framing, off inside finished jamb, off outside exist. casing, off left side DW opening, floor framing, top of subfloor, AFF ...whatever.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Todays technology makes it so much easier.I used to take a tablet of graph paper and maybe a polaroid in the old days if it had film in it.Then you hated to take pics because there only eight in a roll and expensive,


----------



## river rider (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, having 12,000 pictures in your pocket, and being able to zoom in on them is worth the price of the smart phone alone eh.


----------



## Alan M (Jan 18, 2015)

river rider said:


> Yeah, having 12,000 pictures in your pocket, and being able to zoom in on them is worth the price of the smart phone alone eh.


I always try to take photos . 

a while back I did a job in a rented office building. they were moving in and had electricians in running cables. I had to fix the floors after them:blink:. 
I took pics of the joists , wires, pipes that were going everywhere. partially to help me when screwing the floor boards but also for afterwards. 

turns out the new lease holder has more problems down stairs with one of the floors and damp. she is trying to get the land lord to cover it . 
she claimed that there was a lot more work required than was originally agreed to (paid for by lease holder ) the wiring was bad and plumbing was bad etc. even floors in a bad way in places under the carpet(signed without proper inspection :no 

she wanted me to go to a meeting with the land lord to say how bad the floors were. I just emailed her the pics . 
you cant argue with pictures.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

a smile !!!, and ears that are open, o and all the other stuff.


----------



## nmirse (Jun 30, 2014)

+1 on a tablet you can do(almost) anything on it. You can email,pictures,look at a price sheet,and replace your legal pad for notes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

Aspects of my process worth mentioning]

1-I try to always answer my phone. I don't wan't people out there ready to talk about work that I don't have time for. I also hate having a list of people to call back. If I can't answer I try to call back the first chance I can. 

2-Once I have spoken to them I always request they email me something. Maybe there address, or some pictures. Something to get them to take a next step and so I have another way to stay in touch with them (about the job, no spam)

3-Set up a firm time to meet. 

4-If the appointment is more than 2 day out confirm and then be on time

5-Show up with a folder made for there job. Label it with their name in large letters so they know it is a folder for their work. Inside I have a form with all the customer info. I hand it to them to fill out while I get measurements or pictures. 

6-I have no agenda when I show up. I ask them to tell me about the project they have in mind. My goal is not to sell myself, my crew or my business. It's me goal to have the best answers and best ideas of anyone they talk to. 

7-If the job is small I get a material list detailed enough that I could show up and do the job. The goal is not to have to come back prior to start unless I need a selection from samples I don't have. 

8-If the job is small I try to have the bid emailed to them the same day. 

9-On large jobs I give them a homework assignment to keep them engaged while I get my numbers together. Perhaps find me a few photos of details you like.

10-I tell them what I will do next, and when I will do it

11-I send an email with a friendly cover letter. I do not use that to be overly polite or chatty but to inform. I also say in the email that I have mailed (snail mail) them to signed proposals. This gives me two opportunities two day apart to get my proposal in front of them.

The overall goal is to be responsive, do what you say, get them involved and let them know you take their project seriously.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am haunted by an incredible memory. Sometimes I have to act like Im taking notes when I semse the feeling that they dont think Ill remember it all.

I look at most of what you call bid meetings as the first and last opportunity to close. Even if I dont leave with a contract I know whether or not its sold after I leave that first day because we have already discussed money. 

At this point I can look at just about any project and guestimate within 5-10%.

I show up with my laptop bag, a pen (so they can sign), and always exactly on time. If im running 2 minutes late, I call them to let them know.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Absolutely! Never show up late without letting them know. And the same goes for being early...don't be too early. People don't like surprises.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

You're getting great advice from everyone. 

Checklists are a biggie!:thumbsup: It can be easy to get sidetracked while looking at a job and miss some important details especially if doing them in the evening after working all day. Of course when making your checklists try to include the things you usually forget to do while on site and might not be able to tell from photos later while writing it up. Jamb thickness on windows/doors, how many existing layers of shingles/flooring/whatever, items that you need to match in adjacent areas that might not be in photos etc. 

Besides pictures, I have also started taking a quick video of projects and narrate as I go. It helps me to remember how the photos relate to each other and catches all of the angles better because I'm walking around while taking it. 

I would only mail or email a bid if it was for a previous customer and it was something very small, otherwise I want to sit down with the customers and go over the scope of work and sell my company and the project. I will usually try to schedule this at the initial meeting if the project looks like something I want to do.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

We carry Canon printers in our trucks and we give customers only 8 x 10 pictures. There is a huge psychological difference between a 4 x 6, or using a tablet where the customer does not get to hold the physical picture in their hand.

When closing sales we had a method that we never change. Customers can only digest a small portion of when you tell them. They may hear you and even remember, but they can't process all the information. Therefore, to make sure you purposely give your customer the time he needs and to make sure he has digested and processed the information you give him you need to tell your customer everything three times and you tell him in a different way each time. Do not add to the things you tell your customer because he can't digest too much information and you will confuse him (or her). Most sales people think they need to keep throwing in something new, but this is the worse thing to do. Focus on only the most important things and tell your customer three times in three different ways.

When we sell a roof the first thing we do is take pictures and print 8 x 10 pictures in our truck or inside the customer's home. This is how we tell the same thing 3 times. The reason we show everything three time is so the customer will digest the information and we are confirming 3 times that the repairs have to be made. At the end of our sales presentation the customer will not be in denial and he realizes he needs to take action.

1) We show the customer the pictures at their kitchen table.

2) We take the customer outside, have the customer hold the pictured and we go on the roof and point out each location as the customer is holding and looking at the pictures

3) Sit down with the customer holding the pictures and we draw a diagram of the roof and point out each location where there are problems.

We discuss everything three times including

A) affirming that there is a need

B) affirming why and how the repair(s) or new roof will be done.

C) Show the customer our prices three times on with 3 different media i.e. our price book, an ad with our price, a price advertised in our website, and we show our customers contracts and prices of our competitors so our customers can make an instant comparison. This also helps to eliminate your customer's excuse that he has to check with your competitors. You can nip that in the bud.

Many contractors say they build up their company in their presentations. I never mention facts about my company because I don't believe my telling customers that your business is great is a deciding factor. Most customers have already see my advertising that shows we've been in business for 43 years and I don't think that verbally telling them any more makes a significant difference.

I don't mind speaking with a contractor who looks like he was working all day, but the thing that turns me away the most is bad breath. I hate bad breath with a passion and I think Gingivitis is contagious. I always carry a tooth brush 24/7, mouth wash and I use both several times every day. Sometimes, I even wanted to loan my hygiene tools to my customers. I carry extra socks, shirts and pants in my truck and will stop at a fast food place, wash up and brush my teeth. I can't give an estimate when I feel sticky and have to worry about my breath offending someone.

The last thing you need to do is shut your fly trap and give your customer a chance to tell you to go ahead, but just before our quiet period I always give the customer a discount. Everyone loves a discount and you want your customer to feel like he is a winner, you are his friend and you just gave him a special deal. You also need a reason to give a discount. So, I will tell the customer that since his roof is not too steep, or because I am doing a roof the same color and have some leftover material I will give him a 10% 20 40% discount off our regular book price. Of course, our book price is our sticker price (maximum price) and like everything for sale most sticker prices are negotiable and discountable.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I am haunted by an incredible memory. Sometimes I have to act like Im taking notes when I semse the feeling that they dont think Ill remember it all.
> 
> I look at most of what you call bid meetings as the first and last opportunity to close. Even if I dont leave with a contract I know whether or not its sold after I leave that first day because we have already discussed money.
> 
> ...


I looked at a job I'm bidding today and thought I lost my notebook with all the measurements and crazy amount of details and projects in it. I came in, and wrote everything down using my memory and got every single measurement and detail correct. Individual wall footages, styles, etc. I remembered all that, but forgot that I had already carried my notebook in and down to the basement


----------



## sailfish27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow great advise here. The only thing I would add is be interested. The homeowner is both excited and nervous about their project. If you can share some of that excitement while alleviating their anxieties, I think it goes a long way in selling yourself.


----------



## patriotAR (Feb 3, 2015)

Jaws said:


> I have a checklist for bidding jobs that is around a hundred items, starts at land acquisition and ends at screens, i keep that in my portfolio for a walk through for reference.
> 
> Like Alan M i use a checklist for material staging, porta potty and dumpster locations, staging, access, PITA ect... it also has reminders for matching trim profiles and hard ware, ect....
> 
> I got that check list from Lead Carpenters Handbook a long while ago and expanded it. The first checklist is in house.


John- Would you care to share your checklist?

Thanks
Kris


----------



## Maxon100 (Feb 11, 2015)

When we go bid a job we always try to have the customer there so we can really build a good rapport with them. We ask them what they want in the bid and any extra things we can do to make it the best experience possible. Then we get on the roof and do all the measurements and get a parts list. We then go back and finish up with the customer by explaining all the roofing options they have and showing brochures and small samples of the material we are going to use. Also we give them a copy of our insurance before we get the bid to them. We put together a bid packet for them and drop it off to them and explain our Proposal and give them any extra info we had forgotten on the first meeting. After these 2 face to face meetings we have built trust between us and the customer. We find that most our customers get about 3-4 bid and we get 60% of the jobs we bid. I think that's a good number but I'm always shooting for better.

http://stormproofroofing.org/


----------



## bellos (Mar 1, 2015)

Maxon100 said:


> When we go bid a job we always try to have the customer there so we can really build a good rapport with them. We ask them what they want in the bid and any extra things we can do to make it the best experience possible. Then we get on the roof and do all the measurements and get a parts list. We then go back and finish up with the customer by explaining all the roofing options they have and showing brochures and small samples of the material we are going to use. Also we give them a copy of our insurance before we get the bid to them. We put together a bid packet for them and drop it off to them and explain our Proposal and give them any extra info we had forgotten on the first meeting. After these 2 face to face meetings we have built trust between us and the customer. We find that most our customers get about 3-4 bid and we get 60% of the jobs we bid. I think that's a good number but I'm always shooting for better.
> 
> http://stormproofroofing.org/


Yep I agree a lot with this.

I have found working with a few differently run businesses is that the ones that ask the best questions and find the clients real needs close the most business.

Great thread.


----------



## fenceguy617 (Jan 16, 2014)

My trade is a bit more simple than most that have responded here so my experience may be different than yours. However, first and foremost the biggest thing i do is listen, and take notes. I have sold jobs wearing sweat pants, shorts, unshaven, etc. I'm sure it matters in some way my appearance and believe me, i don't make it a practice of looking unkempt, but it's what i've experienced. The main thing is my interaction with the customer and if they feel they can trust me, because after all they are buying me more so than the product i'm selling. As for what i carry on my estimates, a wheel, tape, my sales agreement in case it is a simple job and i can quote on the spot and close, iPad (pictures of previous jobs in all product categories help a ton) and usually a notebook or legal pad to scribble notes and layout. I also take lots of pictures. There's an app on my ipad where i can take a panoramic picture which is helpful. Also, if i know i have the job i will stake or flag the job and always carry white paint for dig safe.


----------

